# hold onto yer pants...



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

my jaw dropped when i found these...
_____________________________________________________________________
















































































_________________________________________________________________

_________________________________________________________________
















_________________________________________________________________

_________________________________________________________________
































______________________________________________________________________

______________________________________________________________________








































_____________________________________________________________________

_____________________________________________________________________
























































_________________________________________________________________

_________________________________________________________________
























































___________________________________________________________________

___________________________________________________________________
































































































________________________________________________________________________

________________________________________________________________________








































































_________________________________________________________________________
original link
http://www.motivemagazine.com/...ction


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: hold onto yer pants... (derracuda)*








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3999356


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

well dang.... guess i didn't check enough threads







oh well, can't have enough classic audi rally cars right?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_well dang....can't have enough classic audi rally cars right?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: hold onto yer pants... (derracuda)*

Thanks regardless for posting those...
They were too good to let pass by.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: hold onto yer pants... (Sepp)*

I ran that article (just the Audi stuff) on the front page of Fourtitude the day before and then ran the entire collection (or at least photos we had) on Motive the following day. Motive is set up for 1024s, and we'll be adding these in 1024s when we upgrade our gallery and facelift the site later this year.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: hold onto yer pants... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I ran that article (just the Audi stuff) on the front page of Fourtitude the day before and then ran the entire collection (or at least photos we had) on Motive the following day. Motive is set up for 1024s, and we'll be adding these in 1024s when we upgrade our gallery and facelift the site later this year.

Are you upgrading to the awesome new format we're seeing on TurboNines?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: hold onto yer pants... (Entwerfer des Audis)*

That is the plan, but Audi runs much more PR and news, and there's a lot more news blog stuff. If I combine them as we did on T9s, it's going to rotate really quickly down the front page. I'm still thinking that one through.


----------

